# Whitefield Theological Seminary



## nicnap (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey,

I pastor a small church in rural NC, and they have graciously decided to pay for me to return to shcool.  I am not able to &quot;leave&quot; and go to school, as my duties as pastor keep me near home. I have chosen Whitefield because of their distance education and theology, and was wondering if anyone here had &quot;attended&quot;, and what you think of the school and the education you received.



[Edited on 6-28-2004 by nicnap]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out these threads and see if your question is answered. We've talked about this seminary alot already.


http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3677

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=3071

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2770


----------



## nicnap (Jun 28, 2004)

I appreciate the thread links.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 29, 2004)

Pastor Napier,

I am a little more than half way through my courses. Let me emphasize, it is the best education I have had in all my education yet. And I had teachers like Sproul, Gerstner, Ferguson and Packer at RTS. So I do not say that lightly, but would also not say that in terms of degrading my teachers of school. There is just something more intriguing for me in these classes and in self study that I did not get at RTS. And it is much deeper.

The books they have chosen are choice books.

The courses are very well structured and thought out.

The information they expose you to is essential.

My mentor is wonderful and we happen to be on the same page so that makes things very easy in terms of considerations, help, advice, etc. from him to me.

I am loving every minute of it. I consider it a blessing from God. :book:

It brings me closer to Jesus Christ - which is the whole point!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 29, 2004)

Matt, which location of RTS did you attend?


----------



## nicnap (Jun 29, 2004)

Matt,

Thanks for your reply. From what I could gather from their website and from their course catalog, the education will be great. Your post only confirms what in my mind I had already thought. Thanks for the post...I am as excited as ever to start .


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 29, 2004)

RTS Orlando (Maitland).


----------



## matt01 (Aug 26, 2004)

For those of you who are at Whitefield, which program are you in? Is anyone in the Th.D program?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 27, 2004)

I am working the Ph.D program, but I am told that either is acceptable depending upon your focus in terms of equivalency. I will be working on "Presbyterianism" through the eyes of the Grand Debate at the Westminster Assembly. So you do not have to specifically do a "philosophical" degree as a Ph.D. Its emphasis is a little different as well. The Ph.D. program has a focus on philosophy and historical theology in terms of Christian Intellectual Thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBDude (Sep 2, 2004)

*Completly Off Campus*

Is Bahnsen Theological Seminary and Whitefield Theological Seminary the only two Reformed schools that you guys are aware of that offer a complete off campus / distance degree (MA/MDiv)?

Thanks,
RBDude


----------

